# The Pokemon Avatar Shop



## Kai Lucifer

*LISTEN UP GUYS
THIS THREAD IS DEAD BECAUSE I COULDNT GET REQUESTS DONE. DO NOT POST IN IT. DO NOT ASK FOR YOUR REQUEST AGAIN. YOU CAN STILL VIEW IT, AND USE ANY OF THE AVATARS IN THE THREAD AS YOUR OWN. IF YOU DO, GIVE CREDIT OR DIE.*

SUGIMORI AVATARS:


































TCG AVATARS:


----------



## S. E.

First customer!

Sugimori Avatar:
Pokemon: Sky Shaymin
Text: Bravery
Backround: A Green Swirl? If not, just anything swirly...
Text Posistion: Upper Left
Text Color: Red

Thanks. I home the image fits... if not, I've got a program that can make nice skews...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I'd prefer it If you could use the new forms, rather than the old one. In with the old, out with the new! No, wait, huh?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'll be making a request as well.

Pokemon: Girafarig
Text: Mentality
Text Color: Whatever stands out the most.
Background: Purple spirals.
Icon: Yes.
Border Style: Dashed.
Border Color: Purple.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Aye, not really much of a request, but do you possibly have my RSP avatar saved? KQ says we're gonna be restarting/ picking up where we left off, and I'm probably gonna need it, but I don't have it saved. :/


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I'll get looking for that avatar for you, Zora.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu

TCG AVATAR FORM:
Pokemon: Porygon - Z
Text: Intellegence
Text Color: Green
Expansion Pack: Anything that looks nice.
Border Style: I prefer dashed
Border Color: the usual black


TCG AVATAR FORM:
Pokemon: Shedinja
Text: Life and Death
Text Color: Black
Expansion Pack: Anything that looks nice
Border Style: Dashed
Border Color: usualy black


----------



## zaxly100

TCG AVATAR FORM:
Pokemon: Glalie
Text: Cold
Text Color: Black
Expansion Pack: EX Hidden Legends
Border Style: Strait
Border Color: Ice Blue


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Pokemon: Victreebel
Text: <Insanity>
Text Color: White
Expansion Pack: Gym Heroes
Border Style: Straight
Border Color: Blue


----------



## Coloursfall

sup. =D  Can I have a request please~?

Pokemon: Honchkrow LvX
Text: Darkness Wing
Text Color: White/grey (whichever looks better and is more readable)
Expansion Pack: Secret Wonders
Border Style: Straight
Border Color: white


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Here we are:













I'll get onto Dark_Pikachu's later.


----------



## zaxly100

The Glalie one's really good.  Thanks!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

It's lovely, just as I imagined it. Thank you~

Hmm, let's try another Johto Pokemon:

Pokemon: Noctowl
Text: Foresight
Text Color: Doesn't matter.
Background: Owl Feathers
Icon: Yes.
Border Style: Dotted.
Border Color: Brown.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Whoa! That's awesome! I'd pay you but I can't over the computer. Thanks!


----------



## Coloursfall

|D it's very pretty! now If only I had that CARD. >A>


'Nother request if I may?

TCG AVATAR FORM:
Pokemon: Darkrai LVX
Text: Dark Void
Text Color: what looks best
Expansion Pack: ...I forget. ._.; I think it's Great Encounters though.
Border Style: Dashed
Border Color: Same colour as his eyes (pale blue)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

There we are, sorry they're so late. I've been shot in the chest and I have a sore leg.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage

Hello! Can you make me a avvy?

Sugimori
Pokemon: Aipom 
Text: Youth
Text Color: Baby blue
Background: bubbles
Icon: No
Border Style: Dashed
Border Color: light purple


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Ok, I'll get onto that when I can. There's no power in my room and I am typing this from my laptop, which I have moved.


----------



## Mewtwo

hi i am mewtwo and i want a new avvy ok here the details:
Sugimori or TGC whichever looks best to you
pokemon:Mewtwo
text:what ever looks best 
background:something dark purple and psychic-like 
icon:no
border style:none
border color:there is no border


----------



## Darksong

Pokemon: Pidgeotto
Text: Freedom
Text Color: Blue
Background: A cliff, or a forest if you can't do that
Icon: No
Border Style: Straight
Border Color: Dark red


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I'll start SE's request


----------



## Zeph

Request please, Kai?

Pokemon: Spheal
Text: Arf. (With the full-stop.)
Text Color: White?
Expansion Pack: Mysterious Treasures (Here's a link)
Border Style: Straight
Border Color: Dark blue?


----------



## Mewtwo

YAY MY AVVIE LOOKS KOOL


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I'll get onto that, Casty, as well as SE's. I'm not procastinating, I swear.

And Mewtwo, *you have been caught breaking two of the rules*. You have 5 days to sort this out, or, as I promise, I will report to Butterfree.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Here we Finally are:









And Mewtwo, You now have 4 days to sort this out. I will not tolerate art theft.


----------



## Zeph

:D Thanks! It's made of awesomesauce. I think... *Licks it*

Anyway, Mewtwo has apparently attempted to 'sort it out' by changing his/her/its avatar. Does that count?


----------



## Ambipom

TCG AVATAR FORM:
Pokemon: Ambipom
Text: Imagination 
Text Color: Purple
Expansion Pack: Mysterious Treasures
Border Style: Straight
Border Color: Blue


----------



## Mewtwo

ok i changed my avvie....


----------



## Comatoad

Is it okay if I request one for another forum site? Full credit to you of course.
TCG AVATAR FORM:
Pokemon: Treecko
Text: DANCE!
Text Color: Red Violet
Expansion Pack: Pokemon EX Emerald Expansion
Border Style: Straight
Border Color: Dark Green


----------



## Shadowstar

Pokemon:Darkrai(lv.X if you can)
Text: Shadowstar
Text Color:white
Expansion Pack: Pokemon D/P:Great Encounters?
Border Style: Straight
Border Color:black


----------



## Roxxor

Style: Sugimori or TCG, whichever looks best
Pokemon: Dragonite
Text: Roxxor
Text Color: Navy Blue (or whatever looks good)
Background: Anything that looks good (mabye with bule/purple and red or dragon looking)
Icon: No
Border Style: Straight
Border Color: whatever looks good (mabye a dark red)

Thanks.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Four request in the waiting line. I'll get onto them as soon as I can.


----------



## Mewtwo

am i good to go on the breaking two rules thing?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Yeah, It's fine. Why don't you just use the Avatar I made with Credit? Just put something in your sig saying that I made the Avatar if you do. And don't change the text either. OK?


----------



## Mewtwo

ok it was just the fact that by text i thought you meant font and i didnt want to waste your time by having you change what it said to "mewtwo"...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Hang on a mo... Aren't you Zuea?


----------



## Mewtwo

who the heck is Zuea?I used to be MewSpriteQueen,why do you ask?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Sorry, It's just that I belive that Zuea's usertitle was the same as yours. Once again, sorry.


----------



## Mewtwo

it's ok,i just thought my user title went well with my username


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I'll have a collection of avatars by the end of the month :D

Pokemon: Magneton
Text: Computation Error
Text Color: Dark Green
Expansion Pack: Neo Revelation Set
Border Style: Straight
Border Color: Black


----------



## Mewtwo

if you have one,i want one too!

use whatever pic you like best(once again)
Pokemon: Mew
Text: Kitty Cat
Text Color: light blue
Background:Something that brings out Mew's personality(cute,bouncy,funloving)
icon:no
Border Style: no border
Border Color:(points to above question)


----------



## kunikida.

Can you make me an avvie, pwease? (Cause I need one bad...)

Pokemon: Houndoom
Text: Flamez and Ashes
Text Color: Black
Background: Flames
Icon: Nah, I guess not.
Border style: Straight
Border Color: Bright Orange, please!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## R0-S3

I request?

Pokemon: Oddish
Text: Oddium Wanderus (if that's too long, then non)
Text Color: white?
Expansion Pack: err... Delta Species? The water-type one with all the shiny highlights.
Border Style: straight
Border Color: white (if the text it white) or black (if the text is too long (sorry) or you changed the colour)

I apologise if that was confusing...

pleasethankyou


----------



## Flarginsnarf

Hey, could I get an avvy too?

TCG AVATAR FORM:
Pokemon: Typhlosion
Text: Flarginsnarf
Text Color: Green
Expansion Pack: I think it's from neo 4, but it's a "Dark typhlosion"
Border Style: Straight
Border Color: Red (or whatever works)

Thanks!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Sorry I've put these off for so long, but we have them.





























Ambipom: I can't really use any colour on your avatar with the length of the text, so could you change that?


----------



## R0-S3

Wow, thank you! It's so cute! ^_^


----------



## Roxxor

Thank you very much!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

It's awesome; thanks!


----------



## Mewtwo

Yay!!!


----------



## Ambipom

Okay... Let's see... Can you make it say "Imagine" instead?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Alright, But it's nighttime for me in England, so I'll have to do it tomorrow. After school.


----------



## Flarginsnarf

Thanks, it looks great :)! very quickly done too.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Sorry it's late:


----------



## R0-S3

Pokemon: Oddish
Text: Decidedly Odd
Text Color: white
Expansion Pack: Erika's Oddish? It's got 50 HP, and it looks like it's been painted...
Boarder Style: straight
Border Color: white

pleasethankyou

I apologise for any typos, but it's hard to type and prevent my hamster from escaping/chewing my computer up/eating my hair at the same time...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I'll do that when I have time.

and AMBIPOM, You have been caught breaking the rules. please fix this, or I will report you to Butterfree (Or Opaltiger, If Butterfree is unavailable).


----------



## Flarginsnarf

Could I get another avvie please?! (Not that I don't love this one)

TCG AVATAR FORM:
Pokemon: Magikarp
Text: Flarginsnarf
Text Color: Green
Expansion Pack: I have no idea but it looks like this: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 (not the best picture quality)
Border Style: whatever works
Border Color: whatever works

Thanks!

P.S. Sorry about the picture being so big...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Ah, That's base set, the very first TCG cards that came out. I'll do that when I do RO-S3's avatar.


----------



## Ambipom

Oh dangit, I could've sworn I put it in my sig.


----------



## Flarginsnarf

Kai said:


> Ah, That's base set, the very first TCG cards that came out. I'll do that when I do RO-S3's avatar.


YAY!


----------



## Mercury

Another request for you:

Pokemon: Snorunt
Text: Little Wanderer... (with ellipses)
Text Colour: Dark Blue
Expansion Pack: Don't know, but it looks like this:http://www.devir.com.br/pokemon/imgs/ex_18/cards/card_100.jpg
Border Style: Straight
Border Colour: Dark Blue

Please?


----------



## hopeandjoy

Pokemon: Bannete
Text: Betrayal
Text Color: Whatever fits.
Background: Whatever fits.
Icon: No
Border Style: Stratight
Border Color: Black


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I've let requests pile up, so requests are CLOSED until I can finish the current ones off.

And *Zaxly100*, You have been caught breaking the rules. you have 5 days to sort this out, or I will report you to Butterfree.


----------



## Silver

Sugimori Avatar:
Pokemon: gardevoir
Text: Hope
Backround: what looks good
Text Posistion: left bottom corner
Text Color:Green
please and thank you!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I should have made it clear in the thread title, but requests are CLOSED.


----------



## Silver

i thought i was here before that
oh well


----------



## Kai Lucifer

... look at post 62, and then the one after it.


----------



## alonsyalonso

Hey cool, nice shop i got an avatar one too, got something in common! can I have a Heracross with a Blue and Red Vortex Background
edit:sorry...
just read it, i was exited...


----------



## Zeph

alonsyalonso said:


> Hey cool, nice shop i got an avatar one too, got something in common! can I have a Heracross with a Blue and Red Vortex Background


...Have you even read _any_ posts in this thread at all?


----------



## Jdrawer

Hey, what happened to my
Charizard, Hellfire, 'Don't mess with fire' one from before the fry?


----------

